# Rear PTO Operation



## Torga (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a 2015 CS2410. I have tried everything I know to try to operate the rear PTO while not in the seat (including disconnecting the safety switch). No matter what I try when I engage rear PTO (to operate a wood chipper, for instance, the engine cuts out. Other than clamping a weight to the seat is there a trick to this?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Torga,

It's good to have new people visit the forum. Welcome!

You have to put a jumper wire across the wires to the seat switch connector to close the circuit. When you sit in the seat, the seat switch closes the circuit. 

Post back if this doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## Torga (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks, sixbales. I'm a rookie and happy to find a place to ask "stupid questions!". I tried your solution and it worked great. I'll add some connectors to clean it up, but it works great. Thank you!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Torga! My John Deere actually has a bracket that swings down to depress the switch and put the seat up where you can't sit on it, allowing you to operate the pto with an operator in the seat. Have you looked at your manual to see if you have that option? I say this because it's a newer tractor you have. When you get the chance, be sure to put your tractor in our registry so we have new material for our monthly tractor selection!


----------



## Torga (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks, tractor beam! I've checked the manuals, gone over the tractor myself and spoke with a Kioti dealer...no such "bypass". Thank you very much for your input, though!


----------



## Saddlemaker (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a Kioti DK35SE and am having problems engaging the PTO. Switch lights up in both manual/auto, but no power to the PTO.


----------

